# Anyone know how to clean moisture out of a scope?



## Rodonne1

I have a BSA RD42 red dot scope on my crossbow that has completely fogged up both lenses inside the scope. It started happening over the past couple days while practicing in the yard, tonight I was in the stand and just happened to look through my scope and realized that it was completely fogged and there was so much moisture that it was starting to bead up into droplets inside the scope on the lens. I have tried to unscrew the ends of the scope but they don't even budge so I'm not sure if they unscrew or if it's all on piece. Has anyone else ever had this problem? Thanks- Robbie


----------



## heavymetalhunter

ive heard that scopes are internally charged with nitrogen, anyone know this for fact?

that would be the only issue i think you would REALLY have to worry about, as far as getting it back together right.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

It has lost it's seal and the nitrogen has leaked out. Once the moisture is in there it won't come out.

BSA may fix it, but you are probably out of luck based on their reputation.


----------



## redneckcamo

Jeff Phillips said:


> It has lost it's seal and the nitrogen has leaked out. Once the moisture is in there it won't come out.
> 
> BSA may fix it, but you are probably out of luck based on their reputation.



I agree ......and have noticed BSA has alot of reconditioned scopes ......

the scope is junk  ....... BSA may fix it ....but it will probaby happen again ..

concerning these scopes I say .......''if its a bsa just walk away''..


----------



## j.irvin

I hate to throw off on your scope, but trash it and go buy a good one.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Yeah, BSA doesn't exactly have a quality reputation on their optics.  But before you trash it, there's one thing I would try...

If you have a dehydrator (same as you would make jerky with) stick it in the dehydrator for a few hours.  I've dried out cellphones and cameras the same way and it's worked very well and hasn't yet melted anything.


----------



## Apex Predator

I would first seal it in a gallon sized bag with some dry, un-cooked rice.  I heard it works great for electronics that have gotten wet.


----------



## Rodonne1

*BSA Scope*

Thanks alot for the feedback


----------



## Milkman

Look at it this way...... you have the opportunity to get a new scope.


----------



## markland

Yep most scopes are nitrogen filled and pressurized so if the moisture got in, then the gas is gone.  You can put it in a old gas oven with just the pilot light on and that will dry it out, but it will probably do it again.   Mark


----------



## Flatone

If the seal is broken(sounds like it is...) then it will continue to give you trouble.... In the meantime, I would wrap it in a heating blanket and leave it for a day or two.  That should turn the moisture into vapor and drive most of it out of the scope.  Make sure you have it in a dry place when you let it cool off.  Maybe put it in a ziplock bag with some of those moisture absorbing packs.


----------



## Rodonne1

Thanks alot guys, I called BSA and they want $30 to fix a $50 scope!!! What a joke. Anyways, I think I'm gonna take it to the range and use it for target practice at 100 yards with the .270!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Rodonne1 said:


> Thanks alot guys, I called BSA and they want $30 to fix a $50 scope!!! What a joke. Anyways, I think I'm gonna take it to the range and use it for target practice at 100 yards with the .270!!!



Well, film it for us so we too can enjoy the destruction.


----------



## j.irvin

Yeah, I'd love to see that!


----------

